# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մեծ թենիս կամ հանդիպում կորտերում

## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ֆուտբոլ խաղացիք, միասին լողացիք, իսկ մեծ թենիս խաղացող չկա?
Հաշվի առնելով, որ իր մեջ ներառում է շարժումների կոմպլեքս` մարզում է ամբողջ մարմինը: Մանավանդ համակարգչի առաջ ամբողջ օրը նստած մարդու համար ընտիր սպորտաձև է:

Ինքս արդեն մի քանի անգամ գնացել եմ Օրանժի կորտերը ու մի բան կասեմ` ՀՐԱՇԱԼԻ Է:
Հը ինչ կասեք?

----------

Adriano (17.07.2010), tikopx (17.07.2010), Yellow Raven (17.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ֆուտբոլ խաղացիք, միասին լողացիք, իսկ մեծ թենիս խաղացող չկա?
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ իր մեջ ներառում է շարժումների կոմպլեքս` մարզում է ամբողջ մարմինը: Մանավանդ համակարգչի առաջ ամբողջ օրը նստած մարդու համար ընտիր սպորտաձև է:
> 
> Ինքս արդեն մի քանի անգամ գնացել եմ Օրանժի կորտերը ու մի բան կասեմ` ՀՐԱՇԱԼԻ Է:
> Հը ինչ կասեք?


կմիանամ մեծ հաճույքով,բայց մի քանի հոգի էլա պետք գոնե հետաքրքիր անցկացնելու համար:եՍ կամ

----------


## Adriano

Ես որպես մեծ թենիսի ամենամեծ սիրահարներից մեկը, զբաղվում եմ սիրողական թենիսով արդեն 6 տարի մեծ հաճույքով կգամ թենիսի: Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ օրը խաղացողներին ասենք 4 հոգի որոշենք ու գնանք: Մի խոսքով ժամ օր տեղ մնացածը տեղում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:29 ----------




> կմիանամ մեծ հաճույքով,բայց մի քանի հոգի էլա պետք գոնե հետաքրքիր անցկացնելու համար:եՍ կամ


Արդեն 3 հոգի ունենք մնաց ևս մեկ հոգի, իսկ եթե լինենք 8 հոգով երկու կորտ կվերցնենք ու ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի

----------

tikopx (17.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ի՞սկ պարտադիր պրոֆեսիոնալներ են պետք  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

> Ի՞սկ պարտադիր պրոֆեսիոնալներ են պետք


Չէ ,ես էլ լավ խաղալ չգիտեմ

----------


## ministr

6 տարի? Պահո, քո հետ խաղալը դժվար կլինի  :Smile:  Փաստորեն 3 հոգի արդեն կա..

Ի միջի այլոց, կան և փակ, և բաց կորտեր: Չնայած էս արևին երևի փակնա ավելի "անշառ": Ժամը 4000 դրամ է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:31 ----------

Չէ ինչ պրոֆեսիոնալ: Ես մի 5 անգամ հազիվ եմ խաղացել (բայց ցանցից այն կողմ հաստատ անցկացնում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չէ ,ես էլ լավ խաղալ չգիտեմ







> Չէ ինչ պրոֆեսիոնալ: Ես մի 5 անգամ հազիվ եմ խաղացել (բայց ցանցից այն կողմ հաստատ անցկացնում եմ


 
4, բայց պետքա նորմալ խաղալ սովորեմ, թե չէ չեմ գա  :Ok:

----------


## Norton

Ես էս 3 տարիա ուզում եմ թենիս սովորեմ :Smile:  Եթե հարմար օր եղավ հնարավորա գամ:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

տեղն ու ժամը ասեք մյուս շաբաթ
մի քի խաղալ գիտեմ` վաղտին գրողնեի տուն`ծաղկաձորում խաղում ի :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

Ժող ջան ճիշտը բաց կորտերն են էս ամառ օրով, կգնանք հովին, խաղացոները նախընտրելի է որ կարողանան գոնե գնդակը անցկացնեն, ես էլ եմ սիրողական, մի անգամ կգնանք կտեսնենք ու արդեն ավանդույթը կձևավորվի:

----------

tikopx (17.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ժող ջան ճիշտը բաց կորտերն են էս ամառ օրով, կգնանք հովին, խաղացոները նախընտրելի է որ կարողանան գոնե գնդակը անցկացնեն, ես էլ եմ սիրողական, մի անգամ կգնանք կտեսնենք ու արդեն ավանդույթը կձևավորվի:


ես 4 տարի առաջ կարու էի անցկացնեի,հիմա էլ երևի կկարանամ,մի քանի ուդար պիտի անեմ որ վերհիշեմ :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

> ես 4 տարի առաջ կարու էի անցկացնեի,հիմա էլ երևի կկարանամ,մի քանի ուդար պիտի անեմ որ վերհիշեմ


Խնդիր չկա, ժող ջան նախ մի 10-15 րոպե սովորական կխաղանք կբացվենք հետո հաշվով, եթե պետք է օրենքները կարող եմ հիշեցնել

----------


## ministr

Լավ, ռակետկա գնդակի հարցը ոնցա լինում?
Ես ռակետկա ունեմ, 3 հատ էլ գնդակ:

----------


## tikopx

> Խնդիր չկա, ժող ջան նախ մի 10-15 րոպե սովորական կխաղանք կբացվենք հետո հաշվով, եթե պետք է օրենքները կարող եմ հիշեցնել


դե դու կազմակերպի ինձ ասա ,մենակ շաբաթ կամ կիրակի ժամը 6-ից հետո կարամ գամ,մնացած օրերը երբ ձեզ հարմարա,եթե որոշեք երբ եք հավաքվելու ու որտեղ ինձ PM գրի ելի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:41 ----------




> Լավ, ռակետկա գնդակի հարցը ոնցա լինում?
> Ես ռակետկա ունեմ, 3 հատ էլ գնդակ:


վարձով 1 ժամ կվեկալենք

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես գալիս եմ լիքը գնդակ ունեմ, բայց եթե աղջիկ չգա չեմ գա, մեղք եք՝ կկրվեք  :Jpit:

----------

Inana (18.07.2010), tikopx (18.07.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> դե դու կազմակերպի ինձ ասա ,մենակ շաբաթ կամ կիրակի ժամը 6-ից հետո կարամ գամ,մնացած օրերը երբ ձեզ հարմարա,եթե որոշեք երբ եք հավաքվելու ու որտեղ ինձ PM գրի ելի
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:41 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> վարձով 1 ժամ կվեկալենք


Ուրեմն կազմակերպելը ժամ, տեղ օր կմնա մինիստրի վրա, ես կօգնեմ, ինչ վերաբերում է ռակետին կարող ենք վերցնել պրակատ, ըստ վերջին տվյալների արժեքը 500 դրամ մեկ ժամվա համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:45 ----------




> Ես գալիս եմ լիքը գնդակ ունեմ, բայց եթե աղջիկ չգա չեմ գա, մեղք եք՝ կկրվեք


Շատ լավ կլինի որ գաս, եթե նույնիսկ միայն դու գաս մի մտածի շատ լավ կխաղանք

----------


## ministr

Իդ? Էդ չլինի ստաժով թենիսիստ ես?  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (18.07.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իդ? Էդ չլինի ստաժով թենիսիստ ես?


Սիրողական ոճի մեջ -> ասս  :Jpit:  :Yea:

----------


## Դարք

Ժողովուրդ որ գնաք թենիս խաղալու ինձ ել ասեք օկեյ :Jpit:  :Jpit:  բայց գնանք այն տեղը որտեղ ռակետ են վարձով տալիս, հա :Smile:  Ու նենց անենք, որ աշխատանքին չխանգարի :Smile:

----------

tikopx (18.07.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ֆուտբոլի գնդակն եմ հազիվ տեսնում, ուր մնաց թենիսինը  :Jpit: :

----------

terev (21.07.2010), tikopx (18.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Ինքս արդեն մի քանի անգամ գնացել եմ Օրանժի կորտերը ու մի բան կասեմ` ՀՐԱՇԱԼԻ Է:
> Հը ինչ կասեք?





> ..Ի միջի այլոց, կան և փակ, և բաց կորտեր: Չնայած էս արևին երևի փակնա ավելի "անշառ": Ժամը 4000 դրամ է:


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ փակի հարցով:Չգիտեմ ինչու,ինձ թվացել է,որ Օրանժում բավականին թանկ պիտի լինի:Իսկ  էս արևին դժվար չի՞ ազատ փակ կորտ հերթագրվել:Ամեն դեպքում,եթե այս կարգի գնի մասին է խոսքը, նույնիսկ կարելի է կանոնանվոր հաճախել:Թեկուզ շաբաթական երկու անգամ:

հ.գ.եթե բիլիարդի մոմենտով էլ նման թեմա կա խնդրեմ հղեք

----------

Adriano (18.07.2010), ministr (18.07.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ փակի հարցով:Չգիտեմ ինչու,ինձ թվացել է,որ Օրանժում բավականին թանկ պիտի լինի:Իսկ  էս արևին դժվար չի՞ ազատ փակ կորտ հերթագրվել:Ամեն դեպքում,եթե այս կարգի գնի մասին է խոսքը, նույնիսկ կարելի է կանոնանվոր հաճախել:Թեկուզ շաբաթական երկու անգամ:
> 
> հ.գ.եթե բիլիարդի մոմենտով էլ նման թեմա կա խնդրեմ հղեք


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ, կարելի է կազմավորել 4 հոգանոց լավ խումբ և շաբաթական երկու անգամ գնալ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է բիլիարդին, ապա դա էլ պետք է կազմակերպել,իսկ դու սիրողական ինչ լեվելով ես խաղում մեծ թենիս?

----------


## ministr

Դասեր սկսնակների համար, բավականին օգնում է

----------

tikopx (18.07.2010), Դարք (18.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ, կարելի է կազմավորել 4 հոգանոց լավ խումբ և շաբաթական երկու անգամ գնալ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է բիլիարդին, ապա դա էլ պետք է կազմակերպել,իսկ դու սիրողական ինչ լեվելով ես խաղում մեծ թենիս?


սկսնակ-10 տարուց ավել մոտ չեմ գնացել
Կարևորը շարժման մեչ լինելն Է
երևի իմ մակարդակի մեկն էլ կգտնվի  :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

ժող ջան սաղ համաձայն են ,եկեք արդեն օրը կազմակերպենք,նենց չլնի 5 րոպե շուտ ասեք,սկի չհասցնեմ հագնվեմ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հնարավոր է ես էլ միանամ :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ մեկդ հաշվեք կոնկրետ ասեք էլի, մեկ ժամվա համար մարդա ինչքանա գալիս` ռակետ, գնդակ և մնացած այլևայլունքներ ներառյալ...Կարճ ասած լյուքս :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

Էսօր փակ կորտերը զբաղված էին, ստիպված բացում խաղացի... ու ոնց որ 1  շաբաթ Սև ծովի ափին հանգստացած լինեմ.. :Smile:  Չէ ամառը միայն փակ կորտեր.. եթե իհարկե առավոտ շուտ չես խաղում:

Մեկ ժամվա համար մեկ մարդու վարձը կազմում է 2000 դրամ + ռակետ (եթե չունի): Ռակետն էլ երևի մի 500 դրամ էլի:
Ի միջի այլոց, ով որ ռակետ չունի և ուզում է ձեռք բերել. Անատոմիկումի դիմացի մայթին կա Wilson-ի խանութ: Ամենաէժան ռակետկեն եթե չեմ սխալվում 16000 էր (լրիվ ալյումին): Կան նաև ավելի ամուր տարբերակներ 23000-ով ու ավել... Բայց դե նոր խաղացողը դժվար թե նենց հարված անի որ ռակետկան չդիմանա  :Smile:  
Վարդանանց փողոցի վրա գտնվող FILA-ում Babolat ֆիրմայի ռակետկաներ էլ կան, բայց շատ թանկ են:

----------


## Adriano

> ժող ջան սաղ համաձայն են ,եկեք արդեն օրը կազմակերպենք,նենց չլնի 5 րոպե շուտ ասեք,սկի չհասցնեմ հագնվեմ


Առաջարկը լրիվ ընդունելի է, օրը եկեք պայմանավորվենք, սկզբում 4 հոգով գնանք մի տեսնենք ինչա էդ փակ տեղը հետո կմեծացնենք, փաստորեն մարդա 2000 դրամ, ողջ գումարը 8000 է 4 հոգու համար, ուրեմն կիրակի առավոտյան ինձ հարմարա, երկուշաբթի, չորեք, ուրբաթ 19.00-ից սկսած, շաբաթ կասկածելի է, բայց առավոտյան հարմարացնել կարելի է, ուրեմն սենց 4 հոգուց մեկը , այսինքն ես արդեն կամ գումարեք, սպասում ենք ևս 3 հոգու:

----------


## Դարք

+1  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

> Առաջարկը լրիվ ընդունելի է, օրը եկեք պայմանավորվենք, սկզբում 4 հոգով գնանք մի տեսնենք ինչա էդ փակ տեղը հետո կմեծացնենք, փաստորեն մարդա 2000 դրամ, ողջ գումարը 8000 է 4 հոգու համար, ուրեմն կիրակի առավոտյան ինձ հարմարա, երկուշաբթի, չորեք, ուրբաթ 19.00-ից սկսած, շաբաթ կասկածելի է, բայց առավոտյան հարմարացնել կարելի է, ուրեմն սենց 4 հոգուց մեկը , այսինքն ես արդեն կամ գումարեք, սպասում ենք ևս 3 հոգու:


 շաբաթ և կիրակի չկամ-1 կամ երեկոյան +1,մնացած օրերը +1

----------


## Hda

ministr ախպեր
առավոտ քանիսից ե՞ն

շաբաթ և կիրակի փաս,համ էլ կարծում եմ շատ մարդաշատ կլինի: Որբաթն էլ դժվար:

----------

tikopx (19.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

չկա հանդիպում մոռանանք?

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան մոռանալ չկա, ուղղակի գլուխս մի քիչ խառնա էլի...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:11 ----------




> ministr ախպեր
> առավոտ քանիսից ե՞ն
> 
> շաբաթ և կիրակի փաս,համ էլ կարծում եմ շատ մարդաշատ կլինի: Որբաթն էլ դժվար:


Չէ մարդաշատ չի տենց: Բայց ամեն դեպքում մի 2 օր առաջա պետք վերցնել կորտը: Աշխատանքային օրերին բարդ ա ասելը թե ոնց կստացվի մարդկանց մոտ, որովհետև հազար ու մի գործ կարողա բացվի: Դրան ել ավելացրած օրվա վերջում հոգնած վիճակում թենիսը չգիտեմ ինչքան հաճելի կլինի: Սրանից ելնելով է առաջարկվում շաբաթ կամ կիրակի:

----------


## tikopx

> Ժողովուրդ ջան մոռանալ չկա, ուղղակի գլուխս մի քիչ խառնա էլի...
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:11 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ մարդաշատ չի տենց: Բայց ամեն դեպքում մի 2 օր առաջա պետք վերցնել կորտը: Աշխատանքային օրերին բարդ ա ասելը թե ոնց կստացվի մարդկանց մոտ, որովհետև հազար ու մի գործ կարողա բացվի: Դրան ել ավելացրած օրվա վերջում հոգնած վիճակում թենիսը չգիտեմ ինչքան հաճելի կլինի: Սրանից ելնելով է առաջարկվում շաբաթ կամ կիրակի:


շաբաթ կամ կիրակի 6-ից հետո

----------


## Hda

> Բայց ամեն դեպքում մի 2 օր առաջա պետք վերցնել կորտը: Աշխատանքային օրերին բարդ ա ասելը թե ոնց կստացվի մարդկանց մոտ, որովհետև հազար ու մի գործ կարողա բացվի: Դրան ել ավելացրած օրվա վերջում հոգնած վիճակում թենիսը չգիտեմ ինչքան հաճելի կլինի: Սրանից ելնելով է առաջարկվում շաբաթ կամ կիրակի:


 Շաբաթ առավոտ ամենաուշը 8.00-ին կամ:Խի՞, էս գործ չի՞  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Շաբաթ առավոտ ամենաուշը 8.00-ին կամ:Խի՞, էս գործ չի՞


8-ին սկի աշխատանքային օրերին չենք զարթնում  :Jpit: 

Ժողովուրդ, երևի խմբավորվենք ըստ ժամերի, թե չէ մարդա մի ժամ ու օր ասումա  :Smile: 
Գրենք ում երբա հարմար որ պարզ դառնա:


tikopx -Շաբաթ-Կիրակի - 6-ից հետո
ministr - Շաբաթ կամ Կիրակի 12-2:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> 8-ին սկի աշխատանքային օրերին չենք զարթնում 
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, երևի խմբավորվենք ըստ ժամերի, թե չէ մարդա մի ժամ ու օր ասումա 
> Գրենք ում երբա հարմար որ պարզ դառնա:
> 
> 
> 
> ministr - Շաբաթ կամ Կիրակի 12-2:


tikopx -Շաբաթ-Կիրակի - 6-ից հետո + մնացած օրերը երբ հարմարա

----------


## terev

Ժողովուրդ կյանքումս մեծ թենիս խաղացած չկամ, բայց միշտ էլ մեծ ցանկություն եմ ունեցել խաղալ ու մեծ երկրպագու եմ եղել մեծ թենիսի:
Եթե ցանկություն հայտնեմ, որ ես էլ գամ, շատ կխանգարեմ՞ ձեզ:

Մեկել մի երկու հարց: Ինչ՞ կորտեր են, գրունտ՞, խոտ՞, թէ՞ գորգ: Ու ինչ՞ եք հագնում, շորտիկ թէ՞ սպարտիվկա:

Ինձ այս շաբաթ, ցանկացած օր հարմար է:

----------


## terev

Արա, էս ինչ եմ գրել, ոնց կարա խոտ լինի:  :Wink:

----------


## Hda

> Արա, էս ինչ եմ գրել, ոնց կարա խոտ լինի:


մեր մոտ չգիտեմ,բայց լավ էլ լինում ա:Պռոստը գազոն են ասում ավելի տարածվավծ.. :Smile:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## terev

> մեր մոտ չգիտեմ,բայց լավ էլ լինում ա:Պռոստը գազոն են ասում ավելի տարածվավծ..


Դե խոտի վրա մի շաբաթ խաղաս, վարի կեթա: Դրա համար դծվար մեր մոտ լիներ:
Հիմնականում էլ թենիսին ծանոթ եմ ռուսական հեռուստատեսությունից, ու էսքան ժամանակ գազոն չեմ լսել:

Լավ սաղ հեչ:
Ինչ՞ կասեք, ուրբաթ օրը ժամը 19-ին: ումա՞ հարմար:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## Դարք

+1  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Ժողովուրդ կյանքումս մեծ թենիս խաղացած չկամ, բայց միշտ էլ մեծ ցանկություն եմ ունեցել խաղալ ու մեծ երկրպագու եմ եղել մեծ թենիսի:
> Եթե ցանկություն հայտնեմ, որ ես էլ գամ, շատ կխանգարեմ՞ ձեզ:
> 
> Մեկել մի երկու հարց: Ինչ՞ կորտեր են, գրունտ՞, խոտ՞, թէ՞ գորգ: Ու ինչ՞ եք հագնում, շորտիկ թէ՞ սպարտիվկա:
> 
> Ինձ այս շաբաթ, ցանկացած օր հարմար է:


Մոսկվայի չեմպիոնը մի անգամ հայ է եղել ,անունը չեմ հիշում:Գիրք էլ ունի գրած:Առաջին անգամ ռակետ բռնելա մոտ 40 տարեկանում  :Cool: 

գտա
Айвазян Ю.Н. Теннис после тридцати. М., 1986

Էս էլ հղում

----------

terev (21.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

կենսագրական չի,ուսումնական ձեռնարկ է:Միգուցէ հիմա ավելի լավերը կան-իմ ժամանակ սա էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, թեմայից մի շեղվեք, մի օֆֆտոպեք: Եթե մեկդ օր ու ժամ է առաջարկում, գրառմանը շնորհակալություն տվեք՝ դրանով արտահայտելով ձեր համաձայնությունը, վերջ տվեք +1-երին: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումների ճակատագիրը հետո կորոշվի:

Առաջարկում եմ Մինիստրին կազմակերպչական գործերը իր վրա վերցնել, մի քանի տարբերակ առաջարկել, որ մասնակիցներն էլ ընտրեն  :Wink:  Գուցե մի քանի խմբեր ձևավորվեն՝ տարբեր օրերի խաղալու համար:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## terev

Հիմա ուրբաթ օրը ժամը 19-ին ինձ և Դարքին հարմար ա, չնայած որ Դարքը այդ օրը գործերը հետաձգում ա թենիսի խաթր:
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ministr-ի և Hda-ի արձագանքներին (այս մարդկանց հետ շատ կուզեի ծանոթանալ) , չնայած որ շատ հաճելի կլինի նաև մյուսների մասնակցությունը:

Մնացել է 45 ժամ, արձագանքեք:  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (22.07.2010), Դարք (22.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Հիմա ուրբաթ օրը ժամը 19-ին ինձ և Դարքին հարմար ա, չնայած որ Դարքը այդ օրը գործերը հետաձգում ա թենիսի խաթր:
> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ministr-ի և Hda-ի արձագանքներին (այս մարդկանց հետ շատ կուզեի ծանոթանալ) , չնայած որ շատ հաճելի կլինի նաև մյուսների մասնակցությունը:
> 
> Մնացել է 45 ժամ, արձագանքեք:


ministr թե կա՞ս,ես էլ Դարքի նման,որ գոնե 4 դզվենք

----------

terev (22.07.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես ուրբաթ օրը ցավոք չեմ կարող գալ :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ministr թե կա՞ս,ես էլ Դարքի նման,որ գոնե 4 դզվենք


Բայց 4 եք լինում՝ դու, Դարքը, terev-ը, tikopx-ը  :Think: 

Երեխեք, Մինիստրին առաջարկեցի, որ կազմակերպչական հարցերով զբաղվի, որովհետև ինքը ավելի տեղյակ է կարծես թե, համ էլ նախաձեռնությունն իրենն է: Բայց եթե իրեն ինչ-որ օր հարմար չի, մեկդ էդ օրը կազմակերպեք, էլի  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Օրանժի կորտերի համարը` 56-56-65: Զանգում եք ու օր/ժամ եք պայմանավորվում: Կազմակերպելու առանձնապես բան չկա:

----------


## Hda

դե ամեն դեպքում առաջին անգամվա համար իմացող մեկը պիտի լինի:
Պրակատա բան ա, էլի նյուանսներ:էրեխա չենք,բայց ես բավականին պահպանողական եմ ու չիմացած տեղս չեմ գնում:Հիմա սենց եմ ես էլ....  :Smile:  Կսպասեմ ավելի հարմար առիթի:խնդիր չկա ministr ջան,գործերիդ նայի :

----------


## Adriano

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, հիմա կասեք էսքան ես ու մինիստրը գրեցինք ու հիմա հետ ենք կանգնում, սակայն ասեմ, որ դա այդպես չէ: Ես կոնկրետ վաղը չեմ կարող գալ խաղալու, զբաղված կլինեմ հավանաբար: Իսկ 4 հոգի չի ձևավորվում?

----------


## terev

Ապեր, Hda-ն ճիշտ ա ասում, գոնե մեզնից մեկը գնացած լիներ այդտեղ:
Հետո էլ սկսնակ ենք, գոնե փորձառու մեկը լինի, սովորացնել կա, բան կա:

Դե դուք նայեք, տեսեք ձեզ երբ ա հարմար, նախորոք գրեք: Մենք էլ կաշխատենք հարմարացնենք:

----------

Adriano (22.07.2010), Hda (22.07.2010), Դարք (22.07.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժող թենիսի էսօրվա հանդիպումը ուժի մեջա?

----------


## ministr

Հայեր, շաբաթ առավոտ ումա հարմար?

----------


## Adriano

Մի բան էլ առաջարկեմ, իսկ չեք ուզենա գնանք համալսարանի դեմի կորտեր, իրիկունը հովին?

----------

tikopx (13.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Հայեր, շաբաթ առավոտ ումա հարմար?


Ես չեմ կարող:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:21 ----------




> Մի բան էլ առաջարկեմ, իսկ չեք ուզենա գնանք համալսարանի դեմի կորտեր, իրիկունը հովին?


Կարող եմ:

----------


## terev

> Հայեր, շաբաթ առավոտ ումա հարմար?


ministr ջան հարսանիք չլինեի, մեծ հաճույքով կգայի: Թէ ասա, էս շոգին ով ա հարսանիք անում, որ դուք եք անում:  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Ժող թենիս խաղալու հավես ով ունի էսօր Արարատ ակումբ, ժամը 4-ին ժամը 3000 դրամ , վարձով ռակետը 500 դրամ,Արարտ ակումբը պետհամալսարանի դիմացն է:

----------


## tikopx

սենց բան չեն անւոմ  :Sad:   գոնե մեկ օր շուտ ասեք ելի

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ ջան այո, ճիշտ եք ասում շատ ուշ ասեցի, սակայն ես էլ եմ նոր որոշել, սակայն առաջարկում եմ հետևյալը, եկեք թենիսի խումբ ձևավորենք ամեն կիրակի գնանք կամ Հրազադան կամ տաք օրերին Արարատ մեծ թենիս խաղալու, ավելի լավ կլինի, որ լավ խաղացոների ասենք փորձառու խաղացոներ հավաքվեն, միտքս նա է, որ քիչ փորձառուները իրար հետ կարան խաղան, իսկ փորձառուները իրար: Կարանք չորս հոգանոց խումբ հավաքենք, երկուսը ուժեղ, երկուսը միջին խաղացողների: Ասեմ, որ այդ հաճույքը 1 ժամը Հրազադանում կնստի մարդա 1000 դրամ, եթե երկու ժամ լինի մեկ-մեկ 2000 դրամ, սպասում եմ թեկնածուների առաջադրմանը: Եթե շատով լինենք կարելիա մտածել ինչ անել, ասենք , եթե 8 հոգի լինենք: լավ խաղացողներից կարող եմ առաջարկել նաև իմ ընկերոջը, սակայն նա ոչ միշտ կարող է գալ:

----------

tikopx (28.11.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Ժողովուրդ ջան այո, ճիշտ եք ասում շատ ուշ ասեցի, սակայն ես էլ եմ նոր որոշել, սակայն առաջարկում եմ հետևյալը, եկեք թենիսի խումբ ձևավորենք ամեն կիրակի գնանք կամ Հրազադան կամ տաք օրերին Արարատ մեծ թենիս խաղալու, ավելի լավ կլինի, որ լավ խաղացոների ասենք փորձառու խաղացոներ հավաքվեն, միտքս նա է, որ քիչ փորձառուները իրար հետ կարան խաղան, իսկ փորձառուները իրար: Կարանք չորս հոգանոց խումբ հավաքենք, երկուսը ուժեղ, երկուսը միջին խաղացողների: Ասեմ, որ այդ հաճույքը 1 ժամը Հրազադանում կնստի մարդա 1000 դրամ, եթե երկու ժամ լինի մեկ-մեկ 2000 դրամ, սպասում եմ թեկնածուների առաջադրմանը: Եթե շատով լինենք կարելիա մտածել ինչ անել, ասենք , եթե 8 հոգի լինենք: լավ խաղացողներից կարող եմ առաջարկել նաև իմ ընկերոջը, սակայն նա ոչ միշտ կարող է գալ:


հենց ձեռս ջարդում եմ, նոր եք հա՞ որոշում գնալ :Blush:  կես տարի համբերեք  :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

փակ դաշտ կա՞ եթե հա 3000 ա նստում վերջին գին՞  մեկել օրը որոշեք

----------


## Adriano

Ուրեմն Երևանում առանձնացնենք երկու գլխավոր մեծ թենիսի վայրեր`Հրազդան տոնավաճառի մոտինը Օրանժ, Համալսարանի մոտին Արարատ ակումբ: Առաջինը փակ էլ ունի, իսկ երկրորդը միայն բաց է: Ես օրինակ լավ եղանակներին , եթե ասենք կիրակի ցերեկը գնանք կնախընտրեմ բաց համալսարանիմ մոտի կորտերը, իսկ ահա ձմռանը երբ տարբերակ չունենք կարելիա գնալ Հրազդանի փակ կորտը: Այստեղ մեծ է նաև կորտերի որակի տարբերությունը: Օրինակ փակ կորտը ռեզինատիպ ծածկույթ ունի, որը օրինակ իմ համար այնքան էլ հաճելի չէ, սակայն ինչպես ասում են ձմեռը տարբերակ չունենք կգնանք: Հիմա անցնենք գներին: Ուրեմն Հրազադանի փակ կորտի 1 Ժամը արժե 4000 դրամ, ռակետի վարձը 500 դրամ, իսկ համալսարանի բաց կորտերում Ժամը 3000 դրամ է, ռակետի վարձը 500 դրամ: Փակի լավը նա է, որ գնդակները չեն կորում, եթե շատ բացթողումներ են լինում: Օրի համար սենց ասեմ, եկեք մի օր ռեզերվ անենք շաբաթվա մեջ ու այդ օրերին գնանք մեկ-երկու ժամ խաղալու: Եթե 4 հոգով ենք գնում 1 յամը 1000 դրամա նստում, այդքան էլ թանկ չէ: Ինձ հարմարա կիրակի օրը ցերեկը ամենահարմարն է, եթե արև լինի համալսարան զանգեմ պայմանավորվեմ 3000 ով, եթե ոչ կգնանք Հրազդան 4000 ով: Հենց հավաքվենք 4 հոգով մի օր առաջ ասում եք ինձ, ես կմտնեմ դաժե երկու օր առաջ ու կգնանք: Միայն շատ թույլ խաղացողներ չլինեն, որ բոլորս էլ հաճույք ստանանք:

----------

tikopx (28.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ուրեմն Երևանում առանձնացնենք երկու գլխավոր մեծ թենիսի վայրեր`Հրազդան տոնավաճառի մոտինը Օրանժ, Համալսարանի մոտին Արարատ ակումբ: Առաջինը փակ էլ ունի, իսկ երկրորդը միայն բաց է: Ես օրինակ լավ եղանակներին , եթե ասենք կիրակի ցերեկը գնանք կնախընտրեմ բաց համալսարանիմ մոտի կորտերը, իսկ ահա ձմռանը երբ տարբերակ չունենք կարելիա գնալ Հրազդանի փակ կորտը: Այստեղ մեծ է նաև կորտերի որակի տարբերությունը: Օրինակ փակ կորտը ռեզինատիպ ծածկույթ ունի, որը օրինակ իմ համար այնքան էլ հաճելի չէ, սակայն ինչպես ասում են ձմեռը տարբերակ չունենք կգնանք: Հիմա անցնենք գներին: Ուրեմն Հրազադանի փակ կորտի 1 Ժամը արժե 4000 դրամ, ռակետի վարձը 500 դրամ, իսկ համալսարանի բաց կորտերում Ժամը 3000 դրամ է, ռակետի վարձը 500 դրամ: Փակի լավը նա է, որ գնդակները չեն կորում, եթե շատ բացթողումներ են լինում: Օրի համար սենց ասեմ, եկեք մի օր ռեզերվ անենք շաբաթվա մեջ ու այդ օրերին գնանք մեկ-երկու ժամ խաղալու: Եթե 4 հոգով ենք գնում 1 յամը 1000 դրամա նստում, այդքան էլ թանկ չէ: Ինձ հարմարա կիրակի օրը ցերեկը ամենահարմարն է, եթե արև լինի համալսարան զանգեմ պայմանավորվեմ 3000 ով, եթե ոչ կգնանք Հրազդան 4000 ով: Հենց հավաքվենք 4 հոգով մի օր առաջ ասում եք ինձ, ես կմտնեմ դաժե երկու օր առաջ ու կգնանք: Միայն շատ թույլ խաղացողներ չլինեն, որ բոլորս էլ հաճույք ստանանք:


 ամեն ինչ պարզա շնորհակլալություն, բայց ես բաց կորտում հիմա չեմ խաղա քրտնեմ, հաստատ սառելու ենք  :Sad:   Ես համաձայն եմ , ու մանավանդ մարդը 1000 դրամ շաբաթը, դա ինձ թվումա շատ քիչա այդ կարգի խաղը վայելելու համար :Smile: 
 Ես կգամ, լավ կլինի 5-ից հետո կազմակերպենք

----------


## Adriano

Ազգ ջան այսօր ովա՞ ցանկանում իր երեկոն նվիրել *մեծ թենիսին*…Առաջարկում եմ այսօր երեկոյան  *ժամը 20.00* գնալ Համալսարանի կորտեր *թենիս խաղալու*… *Պայմանները*՝1 ժամը *3000-4000* դրամ, լավ կլինի ունենանք *ռակետ և գնդակ*, չլինելու դեպքում կարելի է վերցնել վարձով, եթե չեմ սխալվում մեկ ժամը *500-1000 դրամ*, գնդակը՝անվճար…Լավ կլինի ձևավորվի 4 հոգանոց խումբ… Եթե ստացվի կարելի է խմբերի թիվը մեծացնել և շաբաթվա մեկ օրը դարձնել ավանդական թենիսի օր…Խնդրում եմ մինչև ժամը* 15.00*-ն ասեք ովքեր են գալիս…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես առաջարկում եմ խաղալ Օրանժում առավոտյան 7-8-ը  :Jpit: 
Քանի որ որպես անդամ գրանցվել եմ, կորտն էդ ժամին 2000 դրամով կտրամադրեն :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> Ես առաջարկում եմ խաղալ Օրանժում առավոտյան 7-8-ը 
> Քանի որ որպես անդամ գրանցվել եմ, կորտն էդ ժամին 2000 դրամով կտրամադրեն


Եկեք շաբաթվա մեջ առանձնացնենք մեկ օր ու գնանք…Մեկ հարց.մարզիչով կորտը ի՞նչ արժի…ինձ հարմար են շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերը, երեքշաբթի ու հինգշաբթի…

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եկեք շաբաթվա մեջ առանձնացնենք մեկ օր ու գնանք…Մեկ հարց.մարզիչով կորտը ի՞նչ արժի…ինձ հարմար են շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերը, երեքշաբթի ու հինգշաբթի…


Մարզիչով չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած, բայց մեկ ամսով պետքա վերցնես, եթե մարզիչով ես ուզում :Wink:

----------

